# breeding conditions



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

right i finally started to cycle my tank today at last im getting some already astablished media from my friend so hopefully it should be a quick process. ive got a 50g and want to know the best setup if i want my rbp's to breed from temp ph through to what to have in my tank.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to breeding forum


----------

